# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Neighbours > General >  Kylie Wont Rule Out Return

## Bryan

Kylie Minogue has not ruled out a return to Neighbours.

The 37-year-old shot to fame playing Charlene Mitchell on the soap opera in the late '80s, and says she still watches when able to.

"I've caught Neighbours a few times," she admits. "There are still a few people there from my time on the show and I miss it now and again. I wouldn't rule out appearing on it again."

Digital Spy

----------


## alan45

Kylie is an inspiration to everyone. She has went through her illness and treatment with great dignity and Im sure in doing so has helped countless others cope with it.

----------

